# Amazon charities



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You know that you can donate to AMAR (or perhaps other rescues) on Amazon. Until now, I had to go through Goodshop to do it and often forgot. Today, I got a notice at Amazon that you can chose a charity to donate a portion of your purchases to. I typed in American Maltese Association Rescue...and voila. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon.

Please remember to do this. If every one of us does, it will add up to help our less fortunate nieces and nephews.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup, been doing it for a while - you need to go to smile.amazon.com to make your purchases. If you do it from Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more, they do not make a donation. Most of the time it asks me if I want to redirect to smile. I have Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue as my recipient. It can really add up over the course of a year and it is on virtually everything - it is funded by a special amazon charity foundation.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Yup, been doing it for a while - you need to go to smile.amazon.com to make your purchases. If you do it from Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more, they do not make a donation. Most of the time it asks me if I want to redirect to smile. I have Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue as my recipient. It can really add up over the course of a year and it is on virtually everything - it is funded by a special amazon charity foundation.


Thanks, Walter. I didn't know I had to go to smile. It did give me the option to set a link to Smile....so I'll do that. I bought a TV and forgot to go through the charities...that would have been worthwhile.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Sylvia


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a bit about it.

About AmazonSmile: Program details and FAQ


----------

